# Karh P380 Range Ammo and Holster?



## Kahrdude (Jan 10, 2010)

Yo, all!
I bought a new Kahr P380 today. Those of you that have one, what is good FMJ practice ammo? Self-defense ammo? It's probably "testy" with feeding some ammo. What do you recommend?

Also, I need a good pocket holster for it. what do you recommend?

Major, U.S. Army (Ret.):smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

This post is useless without pictures......

You are probably one of the first to acquire this new pistol. Winchester White Box 95 grains is probably a good start for the range. 

Welcome to the forum from Big Sky Country and thank you for your service.:smt1099


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I've owned one since April 09. I've put about 600 rounds of FMJ and 100 rounds of Corbon DPX .380acp. One failure with the FMJ only in the first 100 rounds. Mostly Remington and American Eagle FMJ. That's about all I could find and I purchased a lot of it. 


This is one fine pocket gun. I use a Desantis Nemesis Pocket holster made for the Kel-Tec P3at. Works just great. Kahr just recently made XS Big Dot's available for the P380. I highly recommend them!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I think this guy makes a good holster and could get you one for teh Kahr. He seems to like Kahrs and uses them in his demo pics a lot!
www.jndtactical.com The 380 version is if I am not mistaken being prototyped right now.

Give him a look. works pretty fast on filling the orders too. Pretty reasonable too.

RCG


----------

